# Puno, capital folklórica de América



## Redwhite (Jan 1, 2007)

Hotel Libertador Lago Titicaca


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

De todo me quedo con la catedral.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Siempre es todo un placer ver tus fotos.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Puno tiene una ubicación super estratégica. Su centro ostenta enorme potencial turístico y de lejos su plaza de armas es lo mas atractivo junto al Malecón con la vista al Lago y La isla donde se ubica el hotel Libertador.


----------



## eduardo90 (Aug 6, 2008)

Que feitos los arboles de la plaza uno parece flan jaja...bueno en si Puno no es una ciudad muy bonita por lo que he visto en fotos. Que lastima porque su entorno es realmente bello.


----------



## Limbert (Jan 24, 2009)

a mi si me gusta puno es bacan!!..magico 
muy cheveres tus fotos!


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Bonitas fotos,, es un estilo distinto de ciudad, pero con un peculiar encanto.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

La Catedral y el Palacio de Justicia estan muy bien. El Lago, maravilloso.


----------



## 100%imperial (Aug 20, 2008)

pintoresco puno, interesante para analizar su desarrollo... 


el hotel libertador es lo maximo... Emilio soyer un arquitecto de otro level


----------



## antonio32133 (Aug 24, 2008)

Chevere las fotos..


----------



## mkografo (Nov 24, 2008)

Puno una ciudad bellisima, no en vano tiene una gran capacidad hotelera, que incluye 5 hoteles Cinco estrellas... de seguro mucho q mejorar, el terrorismo y centralismo limeño no la dejo desarrollarse desde el 80 al 92 siquiera, pero de a pocos va creciendo con la decentralizacion y el turismo...puno ciudad de altura


----------



## MONINCC (Aug 9, 2008)

Lindas fotos como siempre!!! 

Tengo una duda... sabia que a Puno se le otorgó el titúlo de capital folklórica del Perú en 1985, pero de América??? fuentes por favor...


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

En verdad la única belleza de Puno son sus paisajes, el lago Titicaca y algunos de sus templos coloniales. Gracias a estos atractivos, principalmente el Titicaca, Puno recibe un considerable número de turistas al año.

Como ciudad, Puno no es una ciudad agraciada, con aproximadamente el 80% de sus construcciones sin tarrajeo, parece un pueblo a medio construir. Lo poco que se salva queda en la Plaza de Armas y en la zona céntrica.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

y es eso lo que me gusta de puno.. como ciudad le falta pero tiene un simpatico centro y una bonita plaza de armas


----------



## varayoc1967 (Mar 31, 2009)

Puno recibe turismo solo por el lago y porque la alternativa Juliaca es aun peor....


----------



## Ekeko (Dec 13, 2006)

J Block said:


> En verdad la única belleza de Puno son sus paisajes, el lago Titicaca y algunos de sus templos coloniales. Gracias a estos atractivos, principalmente el Titicaca, Puno recibe un considerable número de turistas al año.
> 
> Como ciudad, Puno no es una ciudad agraciada, con aproximadamente el 80% de sus construcciones sin tarrajeo, parece un pueblo a medio construir. Lo poco que se salva queda en la Plaza de Armas y en la zona céntrica.


Es la verdad. Ojala algun dia sus autoridades se pongan las pilas y empiezen con el ornato y limpieza de su entorno y sacarle provecho a su ubicacion privilegiada.


----------



## Redwhite (Jan 1, 2007)




----------



## Limbert (Jan 24, 2009)

muy buenas las fotos!!!
me gusto mucho la del mirador...
waaa q chevere!!


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Ese condor ..... xD! ... sin duda hay ucho por hacer en esta ciudad ... el lago es insuperable.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

de hecho ^^ el Lago es lo mejor que tiene Puno y debería volcar más sus espacios públicos a este...


----------



## loganmsc (Dec 24, 2008)

Redwhite said:


> exacto, menos mal que las nuevas generaciones se están dando cuenta de que debemos de preservar y defender lo propio …claro, no falta los que desentonan…pero poco a poco tenemos que hacerles erradicar esa forma de pensar, aunque tengamos que zurrarlos.:lol:



asi es...ha defender lo nuestro siempre...



Huancayo Ciudad Incontrastable


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

Redwhite said:


> debemos de preservar y defender lo propio


OK, REDWHITE :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## jose gomez (Jun 1, 2009)

Yo vivi* dos años en esa ciudad siendo sincero la concidero una de las mas pobres del Peru el lago es algo extraordinario que tiene Puno y el Peru lamentable que este cerca a la ciudad ...tengo varias tomas que tome rescatando lo agradable para tratar de olvidar lo desagradable que pulula en sus calles tienes que estar ahi para darse cuenta que no todo es color de rosa y Puno no se queda atras

Puno puede ser mas que una ciudad folklorica tiene para serlo pero aun no lo es 

saludosss espero postear algunas tomas pronto *


----------



## Redwhite (Jan 1, 2007)

a propósito del tema este sobre el traje de la participante peruana en el MISS UNIVERSO, se está reafirmando la originalidad de la diablada. 



> *DIABLADA*
> registrada como :FOLKLORE COLONIAL PERUANO.
> 1-Es una danza mestiza q' exhibe los elementos de la religiosidad autoctona y cristiana. Los JESUITAS fundaron los "Autos Sacramentales"mas antiguos del COLLAO en JULI (Pequeña Roma de America) PUNO,de alli sus ramificaciones"misioneras"hacia Paraguay ,Argentina,
> Bolivia,Chile...esto en el sigloXVI (Dr.Ricardo Arbulu).
> ...


----------



## Redwhite (Jan 1, 2007)




----------



## PERUROCKER (Mar 3, 2009)

excelentes imagenes del lago. y ese cielo puneño gracias por colgar las imagenes.


----------



## mkografo (Nov 24, 2008)

La primera foto pareciera que lo unico q separa el lago del cielo son esos cerros del fondo, muy xevere en verdad


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

la primera foto esta como para :drool: .... excelentes tomas Redwhite :hi:


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

la primera foto es muy bonita, se parece sutilmente al mar de baja california.


----------



## alangm (Apr 16, 2008)

Ya, puede que la Diablada tenga origenes peruanos (si caemos en el tonto error de asumir el estudio del folklor desde una visión contemporanea, con las fronteras actuales)

Yo puedo defender la objetividad del estudio de la cultura popular, descontaminado de pasiones patrioteras y hasta politicas, pero ya que existen disputas entre paises por la titularidad de ciertos patrimonios, ¿¿Qué podemos decir de la Saya y la Morenada?? diganme, es justo que esas danzas indiscutiblemente bolivianas aparezcan en nuestros paquetes de promocion turistica, en spots publicitarios?? 
Hasta en los programas de TNP se escuchan canciones de los Kjarkas (grupo que me encanta) como fondo.

Y por ahi un forista dice que tenemos que defender algo estemos o no seguros de su origen, no pues, no caigamos en las bajezas de otros paises, con copiar su modelo economico basta.


----------



## mkografo (Nov 24, 2008)

^^que arroz con mango escribes? hno:


----------



## Redwhite (Jan 1, 2007)




----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Me gustaría un día estar en la fiesta de la candelaria.


----------



## Jose Amadeo (Feb 12, 2009)

Conchale Red excelentes fotos... lo positivo la cultura y festividad puneña, sus edificaciones coloniales, el gran lago...pero de verdad se denota que el gobierno central durante todos estos años no ha hecho casi nada por el crecimiento de la region... es una lastima ver el lago mas alto del mundo lleno en sus orillas por esa alga verdosa q contamina y consume el oxigeno del lago... como dijeron anteriormente es un departamento que puede convertirse en una potencia turistica al sur del peru.

Esperemos que al mediano plazo tanto la empresa publica y privada inviertan en esta zona, se necesita una planta de tratamiento para parar la contaminacion del lago, construccion de complejos habitacionales o town house enfocados a traer extranjeros, un slogan: viva al borde del lago mas alto del mundo..., mejorar las vias, servicios, bueno tanto por hacer .... con respecto a la diablada hagamos caso omiso de lo q dicen los comunistas del gobierno de bolivia su tactica es desviar los temas de los verdaderos que aquejan al pais vecino.


----------



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

red c pude colgar fotos d Puno en tu thread??


----------



## MONINCC (Aug 9, 2008)

Porque no crean un thread de caminantes y... de Puno, como las otras ciudades?. Aunque no haya puneños en el foro, los demas podemos poner fotos gradualmente.


----------



## Redwhite (Jan 1, 2007)

aqpboy45 said:


> red c pude colgar fotos d Puno en tu thread??


Por supuesto, con toda confianza...de esta manera todos podrán apreciarlo!


----------



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Puno*


----------



## Redwhite (Jan 1, 2007)

Bravo !, bravo! :applause:


----------



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

Redwhite said:


> Bravo !, bravo! :applause:


:bowtie::bowtie::bowtie:


----------



## ohhjessy (Jun 29, 2009)

*wow*



aqpboy45 said:


> :bowtie::bowtie::bowtie:


es cierto k puno le falta muchohno: el alcalde deberia hacer algo en fin !!!!:bash: .....pero el paisaje es realmente hermoso k ganasde conocerlo :cheers:
muy wuapas las fotos :rock::banana2:gracias por las fotos :happy:


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

aqpboy45 said:


> *Puno*


exelente collage de fotos...


----------



## Frankuervo (Sep 11, 2009)

Puno tiene un paisaje y entorno hermoso...pero la ciudad deja mucho que desear... sobre todo las construcciones desordenadas en el centro de la ciudad y la falta de veredas hacen que las calles angostas sean intransitables...

Un saludo a Puno...me encanta Amantani ...


----------

